# Spinning wheels plans



## gepetto (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All:
I may have a commission to build 10 small spinning wheels for a wedding, as center pieces. Can anyone suggest suppliers of plans. 
Thanks for the help.:cowboy:


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.cherrytreetoys.com has a book of patterns for making wheels. just do a search for "wheels".
Here's another link to their site for a wheel maker jig. It will make wheels up to 8" dia. http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/store/prodinfo.asp?number=42-634-3&variation=&aitem=3&mitem=3


----------



## gepetto (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info, i hope your holiday was excellent.:yes:


----------



## Southernwood (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is a site with links to spinning wheel plans. I can't guarantee the quality of the links, as I just found them through a search. Hopefully it should help.
http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/~caj/diy.html


----------

